

I, Cringely: Azure Blues - notdarkyet
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20081030_005501.html

======
berryg
It is all about political will. Germany has shown the world that it is
possible. And it is made possible via a so-called feed-in tariff scheme. 14%
of Germany's energy originates from renewable energy sources (mainly wind
power). And Germany will reach 20% by 2013 and will reach 30% by 2030. Germany
is now the largest producer of PV panels and among the largest producers of
wind turbines. Gemany's alternative energy plan created a huge industry. So,
less dependency on foreign energy, less CO2 emission and the creation of a lot
of jobs. Sounds to me like a winning strategy. See:
[http://www.hermannscheer.de/en/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.hermannscheer.de/en/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=212&Itemid=13)
and <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renewable_energy_in_Germany>

------
davi
Anyone know if his analysis of solar panel economies is at all plausible?

A lot of debate in the comments on this article:
[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20081030_0055...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20081030_005501_comments.html)

~~~
ph0rque
I'd love to see a graph similar to this:
<http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a4/PVeff>(rev110707)d.png but for
PV cost _per Watt_. Anyone have a link?

~~~
ph0rque
This report indicates solar prices of $0.15-0.10/kWh by 2010:
[http://www.photonconsulting.com/the_true_cost_of_solar_power...](http://www.photonconsulting.com/the_true_cost_of_solar_power.php)

